# SC Stigmata sizing - What the??



## Kuna (Oct 14, 2002)

Looking at the new carbon Santa Cruz Stigmata geometry and comparing it with what I ride now which is a 52cm Cannondale cyclocross and 54cm road bike, and it looks like a 54cm Stigmata. However when you click on their sizing tab next to the geometry tab, it says I should be on a 56cm since I am 5'9.5". Anyone have a new Stigmata or know if they measure their geometry differently? I know I am on the correct sizes for my current cross and road bike as I was professionally fitted. 

I want to order a frame and build, but want to make sure I am using the correct frame size and that they aren't doing a weird measurement system. Santa Cruz does seem to have unusual geometry...


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Kuna said:


> Looking at the new carbon Santa Cruz Stigmata geometry and comparing it with what I ride now which is a 52cm Cannondale cyclocross and 54cm road bike, and it looks like a 54cm Stigmata. However when you click on their sizing tab next to the geometry tab, it says I should be on a 56cm since I am 5'9.5". Anyone have a new Stigmata or know if they measure their geometry differently? I know I am on the correct sizes for my current cross and road bike as I was professionally fitted.
> 
> I want to order a frame and build, but want to make sure I am using the correct frame size and that they aren't doing a weird measurement system. Santa Cruz does seem to have unusual geometry...


I am your height and live in Santa Cruz. I looked at it but haven't ridden it. I think their sizing website must be making a mistake.

I'll try to go by there this week. What size is your inseam?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If you like the way your current bikes fit, then try to match the stack and reach measurements. I'd say that reach is more important, because you can increase or decrease stack with headset spacers. If you are in between sizes w.r.t. reach, then you have to make up the difference with a shorter or longer stem, and that might tell you which one to go with.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know if I am totally trusting their numbers on their site.
When the bike was first introduced.....they had some funky numbers listed that have since changed.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

SC uses actual TT instead of ETT. Thats why its puttin you on a 56. Only way your going to know is to physically measure the ETT of a 54. Im 5'9 and a 560-565 ETT is key for me.


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

I sat on the stigma this weekend at a store however it did not have any pedals. I am just under 6' and not very flexible. My Specialize Roubaix is a 56, mtb is a large. It was hard to get a good read on it since it I was on it only a few seconds (hence the no pedal thing). If anything I thought it felt on the large size. 

If I was the OP being 5'9" ish I would go with a smaller size.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

SunnyinCO said:


> I sat on the stigma this weekend at a store however it did not have any pedals. I am just under 6' and not very flexible. My Specialize Roubaix is a 56, mtb is a large. It was hard to get a good read on it since it I was on it only a few seconds (hence the no pedal thing). If anything I thought it felt on the large size.
> 
> If I was the OP being 5'9" ish I would go with a smaller size.


that's interesting. I'm 5'9 and I ride a 56cm Roubaix just like you and it fits like a glove. Of course, I have stubby legs and a longer torso


----------

